# Male Reds



## Wil (Apr 9, 2011)

The reds were up and out today and not looking too bad, so I decided to snap a few pictures.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow they are gorgeous....i cant wait to get another male red...great job...will you be breeding them


----------



## Wil (Apr 9, 2011)

They are in with females, I guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 9, 2011)

_Very nice,..  as usual. There was a Red on KS that reminded me of the first male. To be so young it had no dark markings what so ever,.. just red and white. Someone must have picked it up because I can't find the post anymore. _


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

O_O they're gorgeous!


----------



## Wil (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks. I must have missed that on KS.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 9, 2011)

Those reds are hot! I never quite saw reds like that from all the pictures i seen.


----------



## Wil (Apr 9, 2011)

I feel lucky to have them.


----------



## Wil (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are a couple that I took this morning of the first male.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 10, 2011)

Its crazy...but they remind me so much of the red male i lost in the fire last summer, i would love to find another male with bright red color....here is the last pic i took of himpyro


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 11, 2011)

I love love love the red tegus! They're so gorgeous! I wish I could get a red but I think I'm past my limit with critters as of today. :[

Reptastic, I've seen a few of your older posts as well as your memorial post and all of your critters were gorgeous.


----------



## RamblinRose (Apr 12, 2011)

Those are beautiful reds... Best I have ever seen Wil


----------



## chelvis (Apr 12, 2011)

Man i love those tegus, they look amazing. I love how bright and red the eyes are. You do good work man.


----------



## Wil (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------

